# Cinco De Mayo Transfers



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

Hey Guys, I searched on proworldinc as well as Art Brands for Cinco De Mayo Transfers. Does anyone know of another company that has these types of transfers?

Any help will be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Nope, never seen any. You can make your own and start selling them to us.


----------

